# Seiko Oyster Bracelet for SKX 007



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

As per title anyone got one they would like to part with.

must be at least 7.75inch to fit my wrist.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Now sorted.


----------

